# Spring Einführung



## continue (10. Feb 2010)

Hallo,
habe vor mich in Spring einzuarbeiten und frage mich welche online tutorials / einführungen ihr empfehlen könnt?

lg c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (10. Feb 2010)

die spring dokumentation?!?!


----------



## Noctarius (10. Feb 2010)

Google, Spring Doku, Bücher, Tutorial Project


----------



## maki (10. Feb 2010)

Allen voran die Spring Doku.
Beim Googeln erwischt man sonst sehr shnell etwas veraltetes von minderer Qualität.


----------



## Noctarius (10. Feb 2010)

Japp stimmt, war auch keine Gewichtung die Reihenfolge


----------



## maki (10. Feb 2010)

Schon klar, war auch nicht auf dein Post bezogen 

Das übliche Problem ist halt das jeder meint er müsste ein Tutorial schreiben, Fehler inklusive.
Wenn das Ding dann noch veraltet ist, ist die Verwirrung perfekt für Anfänger.


----------



## ARadauer (12. Feb 2010)

> Das übliche Problem ist halt das jeder meint er müsste ein Tutorial schreiben, Fehler inklusive.


darum ist es auch wichtig, das die Projektseiten aktuelle Dokumente liefern und gutes Suchmaschinenmarkting betreiben... irgendjemand von hibernate hat sich mal furchtbar beschwert das die leute sich immer auf alte Tutorials beziehen... das Problem ist aber leider halt, dass älter Tutorials und Beiträge einfach besser bei Google ziehen, da sie besser verlinkt sind...

such mal nach hibernate tutorial in google.. hibernate.org an letzer stelle mit so einer url https://www.hibernate.org/78.html ... da kann man halt bei google keinen Blumentopf gewinnen...


----------



## byte (12. Feb 2010)

Ich kann Dir das Buch sehr empfehlen: APRESS.COM : Spring Recipes: A Problem-Solution Approach : 9781590599792

Perfektes Buch für eine praktische Einführung des Frameworks!


----------



## fkh (12. Feb 2010)

byte hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann Dir das Buch sehr empfehlen: APRESS.COM : Spring Recipes: A Problem-Solution Approach : 9781590599792
> 
> Perfektes Buch für eine praktische Einführung des Frameworks!



Möchte byte an der Stelle zustimmen, das für mich mit Abstand beste Buch zu Spring. Damit machst du meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch.

Gruß fkh


----------



## continue (13. Feb 2010)

herzlichen dank leute,

werde mir das buch besorgen 

falls jemand noch ein gutes (nicht veraltetes) tutorial weiß, würde ich mich freuen 

ansonsten dankeschön für die tipps...


----------



## maki (14. Feb 2010)

continue hat gesagt.:


> falls jemand noch ein gutes (nicht veraltetes) tutorial weiß, würde ich mich freuen


... ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst, oder?


----------

